# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Хранит ли УТ11 информацию по фискальным признакам чеков у себя в базе?

## herprogrammist

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане.
Нужно сделать выгрузку фискальных признаков чека (номер документа и номер фискального признака) - для отчета по продажам. Как я понимаю, учетная система (что УТ11, что Розница2) не хранят у себя в системе эти данные, т.к. они формируются непосредственно в самой кассе. 
Соответственно, в отчет выдернуть просто эти данные не получится - правильно?)

Отсюда вопрос : если в учетной системе нет этих данных, есть ли возможность поправить конфигурацию для получения этих самых данных? Или лучше вообще кассу оставить в покое и смотреть в сторону ОФД - оттуда уже тягать нужное. 
Если кто сталкивался - прошу поделиться опытом, в какую сторону смотреть. Спасибо!

----------


## Margofs

1. номер пробитого чека хранится в базе........  Табличная часть "ОплатаПлатежнымиКартам  "   НомерЧекаЭТ       .
2. Поправить ... точнее... создать расширение для модификации документа ЧекККМ и перехватывать "ВнешнееСобытие" (печать кассы) можно.
3. В каком направлении смотреть: описание задачи Вашей не совсем понятно: данные, действия, требуемый результат

----------


## HowardCew

Xembongdahd

----------

